# Halo ODST



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Just pre-ordered this from Gameplay for £29.99 delivered and got 6% via Quidco  Can't wait - anybody else getting this game?

Blue


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I mite do, not a big fan of halo 3 but liked it online sometimes.

Its alot different to halo 3 though i hear so thats a good thing.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Not even close to being a Halo fan in any way shape or form!

That said I understand Halo 3 sold 10million?, in which case many people are so it must have something!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i will be getting it just to see what all the fuss is about, but im still a hardcore Halo 3 Lover and shall be sticking to that


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I fail to see what the big deal is with the Halo series, bunch of pants games with something like three different types of enemies that move in predicable patterns. Recycled levels from one episode to the next, silly physics (what the hell is it with the floaty jump?) and dull gameplay. 
The new one is NO different than the others in the series other than they have changed the main character to someone other than the souless Master Chief to an equally faceless drone. Opening level of the game feels exactly the same as any other Halo, same enemies, same game mechanic exactly. It should have been a level pack not a complete standalone game IMO.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have Halo 3 and played it twice.......


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay then just me. Wish I hadn't bothered posting


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

bluevortex said:


> Okay then just me. Wish I hadn't bothered posting


Its worth posting if you enjoy it, il get it aswell to see what its like, if you liek it then thats fine, post away.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Copey said:


> Its worth posting if you enjoy it, il get it aswell to see what its like, if you liek it then thats fine, post away.


just thought it was a good price - not sure what the game will be like but will feel quite different not playing a spartan this time


----------



## ChriscrashTM (Jun 28, 2009)

Chris_R said:


> I fail to see what the big deal is with the Halo series, bunch of pants games with something like three different types of enemies that move in predicable patterns. Recycled levels from one episode to the next, silly physics (what the hell is it with the floaty jump?) and dull gameplay.
> The new one is NO different than the others in the series other than they have changed the main character to someone other than the souless Master Chief to an equally faceless drone. Opening level of the game feels exactly the same as any other Halo, same enemies, same game mechanic exactly. It should have been a level pack not a complete standalone game IMO.


why post then?


----------



## ChriscrashTM (Jun 28, 2009)

bluevortex said:


> Okay then just me. Wish I hadn't bothered posting


wish i had a 360

i was mad on the first halo when it first come out then halo 2 came out it was great!

played halo 3 quite alot on my brothers xbox i think its great stuff its good fun online too! if i had a 360 this and forza would be top of my wishlist


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

bluevortex said:


> just thought it was a good price - not sure what the game will be like but will feel quite different not playing a spartan this time


Mate I'm on board with you, Halo, Halo 2 and Halo 3 even Halo wars rock, I don't particularly like Gears of war but I don't diss those that do, Halo comes into it own online I think.

Thanks for the tip on the discounted ODST game.

Danno


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Mate I'm on board with you, Halo, Halo 2 and Halo 3 even Halo wars rock, I don't particularly like Gears of war but I don't diss those that do, Halo comes into it own online I think.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the discounted ODST game.
> 
> Danno


Glad to be of help brother


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

ill be getting it, i know that for a fact


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> ill be getting it, i know that for a fact


We should PM each other our gamer tags and have a DW halo clan running amoke on Halo xbox live !!!!.

Once I get a bit more time I'll maybe post a thread re a halo gang !!!


----------



## Pert (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a good price for the game, very tempted now. i have all the other halos and think they r great. DW team death match :devil:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My gamertag is jamest1987 and I will be getting it once it comes out.


----------

